# cummings Onan generator question



## robismyname (Nov 7, 2011)

I am embarking on a new chapter in my life that involves camping, rv's and such.

I have my eyes set on buying a kvd series 2800w rv style generator. Never started a generator in my life that had a start switch on it. My question is if I press the start button and never let go after the generator turned on will i damage the generator by holding the generator start button down for too long?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

robismyname said:


> I am embarking on a new chapter in my life that involves camping, rv's and such.
> 
> I have my eyes set on buying a kvd series 2800w rv style generator. Never started a generator in my life that had a start switch on it. My question is if I press the start button and never let go after the generator turned on will i damage the generator by holding the generator start button down for too long?


Well, I would expect you could screw up the starter on it. Once the generator is running, there is no need to keep the electric starter engaged, just like with a car.


----------



## robismyname (Nov 7, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Well, I would expect you could screw up the starter on it. Once the generator is running, there is no need to keep the electric starter engaged, just like with a car.


I drive a car that has a button type starter. As a test I pressed the start button and held in in place. The car cranked and then the engine started all while the engine start button was pressed in ( I never released it). The car ignored the fact that I didnt release the start button.

My point being is i also used "the car" as an example for what would happen to my generator but it all depends on the design of the generator. So the generator may ignore the fact that I didnt let go of the start button it may not. I want a generator that has a feature where it dummy proof so if a idiot like myslef hold the button to long it will forgive me for my stupidity.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

WHY would you even want to keep pressing the star button AFTER it starts anyway? That's kind of like chewing water.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

A car with an electronic start is different than what you describe. I have a car now and have had others with a "digital" starter or "start by wire". The "key" rotates just like you are starting an ignition but it is connected to a module that recognizes you want to start the car and then IT sends the power to the starter just the one time. This way, even if you keep rotating the key or leave in in the rotation position, this key is pretty much dead because the module is doing all the work. This prevent overstarting and damaged the starter or the flywheel.

You need to check with generator for what kind of starter module is uses. Does the button control the juice to the generators starter, or does it go to a digital module that then starts the motor and protects things from overstarting. I'm guessing a generator is NOT that smart and to keep the costs done it would NOT include a digital control module to keep the costs down. On the other hand, there are some pretty expensive generators out there and just might have this "smart" starter module.

All we can say is it depends on the generator. You'll have to check with the owner's manual or the folks selling the generator and hope that they know what they are talking about. It's a known fact, salesman will often say anything to make a sale. Have them show you on the exact model you plan to buy. Don't let them show you on a "this one is just the same" generator.


----------

